# Arabian Stallion, a pilates ball and a blackberry!!



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Renee (lupian-Smulan) Has my Spencer (Arab stallion) at her place right now in training, she was going to bring him in and let him have a blow in the arena, while he was in there she kicked in the Pilates ball and Spence had a blast with it!!! She filmed this for me with a Blackberry so the quality is not great, but it is hillarious!!

I am so lucky to have a trainer who not only works hard to train and show, but who also loves horses enough to stop and have some fun with them 






Thanks for letting me share.
It is these moments us horse owners get that are special. It's not always about the clipping, the goop and the ribbons 
Kristine


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my, that is hilarious! He was having a great time! hahaha
Now I want one (the ball). But I bet my horse is to lazy to give me a show like that


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

So cute! I wonder what it is about those balls that makes horses want to play so much?
I wonder if Flash would play with one..


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

This is so fun!! A good trainer is worth their weight in gold


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah. I am so lucky. I don't usually send horses out for training. I used to do all my own, it was a pretty hard decision to send him out, but I think they will have fun next season!!! 



















Kristine


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

What a good time he had!! :lol: Awesome video!! 
I've seen videos before of horses playing with a ball and bought one for mine as well... not one our 7 horses is interested in it at all ... :-(


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love it! He's so concentrated on the ball he almost runs head first into the walls. So cute!
I have a video of my arab colt playing with a ball when he was a couple months old. He looked like he was trying to squish it, but it would just shoot out from under him. 
It's great that your trainer is taking time for fun. Good luck with him in the future!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is sooo cute! You have a great trainer that is stopping to let your horse have fun  Good luck


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, it is sure nice to have a trainer that loves her horses and gets the job done!!! It is also great to have a young boy with great sense of humor and so much focus  I think in the future they will be a great team!!!

Kristine


----------

